# Eukanuba Top 25 GSD's



## SouthernBelle

German Shepherd Dogs 
*01 CH Kaleefs Geneva Aeval-Achtung *
02 CH Covy-Tucker & Echo Hill's Valence PT 
03 CH Keylis Purple Rain 
04 CH Jantars China Lake V Witmer 
05 CH Vonhamm Bedkar Leathern Lace 
06 CH Castlehill's Tuff Cookie PT 
*07 CH Shadyrock's Dancing Doll *
*08 CH Geran's Christmas Miracle *
09 CH Kenlyn's Clairvoyant Kaleef 
10 CH Kaleef's Justine 
*11 CH Williamar's Gun'Snroses Shadowvalley *
12 CH Lonestar's Grizzley Rose 
13 CH Sajela's Soledad O'Brienvkenlyn 
14 CH Imp-Cen Rowland's Tough Love 
15 CH Nicklaus Who's Your Daddy 
16 CH Danka's Dream Catcher V Stoyland 
17 CH Jerrwen's Serendipity 
18 CH Lindenhill's Vinnie The Viper 
*19 CH Good To The Last Drop Of Edan *
20 CH Stone Ridge Whol Stop T Rain 
21 CH Simcar's ****'s Angel 
22 CH Amari's Bandit Of Broadcreek
23 CH Kaleef's Jerrico 
*24 CH Geran's Holly Jolly Christmas *
25 CH Lutzhaus Sirkobrass Winsome CD 


Heres the list..... I highlited my favorites


----------



## SkyeGSD

Any pics?


----------



## SouthernBelle

http://www.edangsd.com/Maxwell2.html

Here is a link for Maxwell pics

http://www.kaleef.com/geneva.htm

Here is one for Geneva (she is stunning in "person")

And Gerans dogs
http://www.geransgermanshepherd.com/maklin.html


----------



## SkyeGSD

I love Tuff Cookie... I saw her a few couple times and fell in love with her... Beautiful sable girl (although I was a huge Bungee fan)

http://gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/cbitches/CastlehillTuffCookie.htm


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: SouthernBelle German Shepherd Dogs ...
> 17 CH Jerrwen's Serendipity ...


I didn't know this. She's Slider's half sister!!! Ch. Caretti's Suicide Squeeze HIC ROM is their sire. He's also related to her dam, Ch. Jerr's An Affair To Remember ROM, but not as closely. I guess I can't forget about Slider's evil spawn since this makes her his Aunt (or is it Half Aunt).


----------



## SkyeGSD

found a pic of CH Jerrwen's Serendipity, she's gorgeous









http://jogragsd.com/Jogra_Stars.html


----------



## im4dogz

> Originally Posted By: SouthernBellehttp://www.kaleef.com/geneva.htm
> 
> Here is one for Geneva (she is stunning in "person")


That's an understatement!! She's better than stunning!! I met her!







The two of them (Geneva and Jimmy) are my idols.









She smells good too, LOL, got a nice coat.

All great dogs.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I have heard that a few of the invited will not be attending.

What an honor to be invited. Some have other obligations and some are training for the Westminster show in Feb.

Good luck to all who do make it!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo

03 CH Keylis Purple Rain is Zeus's Sire's brother. Have yet to meet him.
01 CH Kaleefs Geneva Aeval-Achtung - Zeus is also breed out of Kaleefs Great-Grand Sire Sel Ch Kismet's Heart Throb ROM OFA and Great Great Grand Sire Ch Jo-San's Enterprise ROM


----------



## travis_gsd27

Im a fan of the Imp Cen. dogs. Though Zane [Ch. Rowland's Cezanne of Imp Cen] is my favorite.







Met him last year and he's my ideal showline shepherd. Not overly angulated in the rear


----------

